# APR Throttle Booster with Wireless Controller and iOS/Android App!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Product Page
Product Page
Product Page

The APR Throttle Booster instantly transforms the way your vehicle feels by customizing how quicky your throttle or accelerator pedal works. Simply plug it in and either use the wireless controller or smart phone app to set or customize how the pedal feels. Most people don't like the way their throttle pedal feels, and while tuning can help eliminate lag, everyone has a different opinion about how it should feel. This device lets you set it exactly the way you want and allows you to quickly switch between profiles. Set it to stock, sport modes, extreme modes, and eco modes with ease. Best of all, it's a quick plug and play device that can be removed at any time.

*Features:*


Improves throttle response and transforms the feel of the vehicle
Multiple switchable profiles including various sport modes, eco modes, and custom maps
Custom throttle mapping allows you to perfectly tune your throttle pedal
Thin and classy wireless controller
Bluetooth iOS and Android mobile app
No clunky boxes, wires, or controllers like other devices
Quick and easy plug-and-play design that is removable without a trace
Works on gas, diesel, alternative fuel, and electric vehicles
30-day money back guarantee

[video]




iOS App
Android App

*PCU (Pedal Control Unit)*



*Wireless Controller*



*App*



Product Page
Product Page
Product Page
APR Throttle Booster with Wireless Controller and iOS/Android App!


----------

